# Katzper's Haunt 09 Pre haunt pics



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I took some prep pics and "lights on" pics with a digital camera the other day. Still have alot to do. Alot of details


























More pics are available here
pre haunt pics 09 pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are the anatomical drawings part of the haunt? They're beautiful.

I really like the partial guy in your last shot above. He looks really annoyed about having no arms


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, very cool. well done.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

the lab is great. the old exam table rocks out! Very cool!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Are the anatomical drawings part of the haunt? They're beautiful.
> 
> I really like the partial guy in your last shot above. He looks really annoyed about having no arms


My daughter found these at a high school dumpster. We were doing Willy Wonka at the school and the janitors were throwing them out. She took most of the body ones and a few creepy plant ones.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

NoahFentz said:


> My daughter found these at a high school dumpster. We were doing Willy Wonka at the school and the janitors were throwing them out. She took most of the body ones and a few creepy plant ones.


Smart kid!


----------



## Lovedove (Oct 20, 2009)

*lol* had to laugh at the heart in the frying pan!!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Eeeekim said:


> the lab is great. the old exam table rocks out! Very cool!


We got the lab table for a Rocky Horror show we were doing. One of the cast members found it on Craig's list for $25.00. But we had to drive to Maine. It was worth it.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

It looks fantastic!! We are dressing up as mad scientists this year but won't have as good a setup as you.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow, good find. They look like large, very detailed medical posters.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

more pics of scarecrows....


----------

